# Frozen Chuck



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 15, 2007)

*8.75 lb Chuck Roast




Slathered with Zatarains, and rubbed with WRB.




Cooking over Wicked Good Lump, apple, maple, and a little orange (I like the taste of orange with cow).






It happens to be a balmy 4 degrees F.
12-20 inches of snow expected here.
Fricking Hooray! :roll:


 *


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 15, 2007)

you go boy!  Never heard of the Zat mustard on that...done it before?
You making pulled beef?


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Do you live on the edge of the artic circle?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2007)

That's gonna be good eatin' Scotty!!!  Don't forget the slice onion and Revs!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 15, 2007)

and the onion rings on the sammie!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, I used it before. I use it on most everything. Can't say for sure that you can actually taste it once it's done, but I like to think the grains give it a lil something extra.

Yup, pulled beef sammich with Revs n onion !



			
				Rag said:
			
		

> Do you live on the edge of the artic circle?



Close. 30 minutes from the VT/CA border.


----------



## Griff (Dec 15, 2007)

Way to go Scotty. I can't wait to see the finished pics. I love chuck.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2007)

Go Scotty Go! Looks like a REAL practice for the "Frozen Few"!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 15, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Go Scotty Go! Looks like a REAL practice for the "Frozen Few"!



Should be renamed the "Frozen Few Idiots"      

Now that's a hunka cow.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 15, 2007)

Go Scotty Go


----------



## Unity (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice lookin' chuck -- anything over 6-7 lb is real hard to find here.

Talk about umami, chuck's got tons of it.   

--John  8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 15, 2007)

*Rollin Rollin Rollin....
WSM steady at 250, cow at 134*

..................

 ..................



......................................................





			
				Unity said:
			
		

> Nice lookin' chuck -- anything over 6-7 lb is real hard to find here. Talk about umami, chuck's got tons of it.
> --John  8)



John, just go to where ever you get yours, and ask the butcher for a 8 lb'er. If they are cutting them up to put into the case, they'll have em. I very seldom even look at the case. Talk to the guy with the knife !


----------



## Griff (Dec 15, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> John, just go to where ever you get yours, and ask the butcher for a 8 lb'er. If they are cutting them up to put into the case, they'll have em. I very seldom even look at the case. Talk to the guy with the knife !



Sound advice. I usually wait until they are having a sale on chuck and then approach the guy behind the meat case and tell him I want something in the 8 to 10 pound range. Much more often than not, he pulls out a chuck primal that looks to be about 20 to 25 pounds and saws of a hunk.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 15, 2007)

looks great Scotty


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 15, 2007)

Zat's  mustard is good stuff, I eat it on meatballs.
Gooooooo Da Q!!! lemmy know when ya git low


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Lookin' good Q boy 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 15, 2007)

*Shhh.... it's resting!









Made up some fresh Kaiser rolls. Just made a 2 roll batch since I've never tried the recipe before. If I like em, I can make more tomorrow during the storm.









Man... smells great in here !!! BBQ, fresh baked bread.... I'll post sammich pics later... (If I'm sober) or in the morning after I snowblow the driveway !*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2007)

Scotty, how are the rolls? Please post the recipe!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 15, 2007)

Nick...Kaisers are easy. It's a lean dough. The key is steamy proofing and baking so they get nice and *crusty*! I'll throw the recipe in the recipe section, and link it later. Mine shoulda been more "poofy", but I blame it on old crappy flour.  

Man.... Look at the juices!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick...Kaisers are easy. It's a lean dough. The key is steamy proofing and baking so they get nice and *crusty*! I'll throw the recipe in the recipe section, and link it later. Mine shoulda been more "poofy", but I blame it on old crappy flour.
> 
> Man.... Look at the juices!



Excellent!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah.... that'll do just fine ! (burp)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 15, 2007)

can I have your fat?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 15, 2007)

Great looking plate.  

I am going to have to try them rolls.


----------



## Unity (Dec 15, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

>


The Rev looks on with pleasure and satisfaction. "Nicely done, my boy," he says.   

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Scotty that looks simply wonderful!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2007)

Scotty will you marry me??  Dude that rocked!  Not sure what looked better, the beef or the rolls!!


----------



## oompappy (Dec 16, 2007)

That is some Great looking Beef BBQ!
Nice pics  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2007)

Still waiting on the roll recipe!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 16, 2007)

where's the onion rings?


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Bad weather produces great food. Nice!


----------



## Griff (Dec 16, 2007)

I have steadfastly maintained that snow enhances the flavor of Q.


----------



## Trekr (Dec 16, 2007)

*dual purpose*

the first course and then sammies. Will be great after shoveling all that snow.
Does Sammie get any little cat sammies?


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 16, 2007)

Food as good as that almost makes me want to leave Florida to be yer neighbor :P


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
Here's the link to the recipe for the rolls.
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=165908


----------



## john a (Dec 17, 2007)

Terrific Scotty, can't be beat.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2007)

Yup...a little snow.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info Scotty, looks like a great website.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Yup...a little snow.


(Note to Scotty...install snow fence alongside driveway)


----------

